# 485 visa-eligible for medicare??



## sophie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,
I am so confused.we are on a bridging visa, waiting for a 485 visa and I still don`t know that we are eligible for medicare or have to pay medibank? Can someone know the answer?
Thanks in advance


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sophie, 

If you read the Medicare enrolment form I think that will help:
http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au...edicare_enrolment_application_form_011005.pdf

It seems to state that it's for people either with or applying for permanent residency. I think that 485 is a temporary visa. 

It goes on to say that visitors may have reciprocal healthcare agreements with Australia depending on the country that they are from. 

I'm not an expert so please read through the form and see what you think. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sophie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Hi sophie,
> 
> 
> It seems to state that it's for people either with or applying for permanent residency. I think that 485 is a temporary visa.
> ...


Hi Karen,
Thank you so much,I`ll check it.
regards,Sofia


----------



## sophie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

*487 visa*

Hello,
I applied for 485 visa and I started my job ready program.I am on the bridging visa, and I want to apply for 487 state sponsorship visa.My question is that I `ve read that I have to work 1 year from the 3 years full time, but do they count the time what I worked during the bridging visa?Or it is just after we have a 487 visa?My other question is can I apply for the 487 the visa before my job ready program finishes or just after when I get it?
Thank you in advance,
Regards, Sofia


----------

